# Canoe rentals near Homestead



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a business in or around the Homestead area that rents canoes? Looking for larger, more stable canoes that can be car topped.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If no one chimes in (and I'm not aware of any canoe rentals in the Homestead area....) then I'd expand your search to include Key Largo, Miami (south Miami)... If you're headed over towards Everglades National Park there are both canoe and kayak rentals there (Flamingo) and more than one rental outfit over on the other side of the Park at Everglades City. Good luck, hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Bob, we're heading to flamingo, we usually bring our own skiff and canoe, but making it a 3 day weekend to fish the glades from NC there's no time for driving. The park has canoes, but they don't like you to car top them.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

-that's what you get for asking.....


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

good point...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Try Tours in the Glades. They're over at the everglades international hostel. I know they run tours on them, and have a bunch of them. They may rent them out. They're right on palm drive right off of chrome avenue.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

I definitely don't remember the business, but I was working in Homestead back in '06, and I rented kayaks and canoes regularly in Key Largo. All I can remember about the place is it was on the right as I was heading south on A1A.


----------



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

Everglades Hostel rents kayaks and canoes. They include the foam blocks and straps to tie them down. 
You can pick them up early and drop them off after dark also. Some are a little rough but they are reasonable for the time you get.


----------

